
Show HN: Tech jobs with salary range - keshab
https://pewa.site/
======
Adamantcheese
What does this offer that other job boards don't? The statistical ranges
offered by say Glassdoor show you an estimate which is more than good enough
for most cases, as you should be negotiating your pay anyways. And the salary
range on some of these listings is so massive that I can't say it provides me
any information at all.

~~~
keshab
This is mostly an aggregator for a specific niche. I'm still trying to see if
it will be useful for the public. Thank you for your comment.

------
lexda15
Thanks for sharing. Where do you take projects?

Why did you create the website?

I mostly use this job aggregator service
([https://periodix.net/](https://periodix.net/)). Because it shows me projects
with my chances to be hired. I like this feature the most.

~~~
keshab
Hi, the one I'm trying to build is also an aggregator. I would like to make it
as automated as possible. This is something I just built for the heck of it.
Periodix looks really cool and has a bigger scope than my site. Thank you for
the comment.

